# Browsergröße bei Fotoalbum



## Schlexx (3. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei für unsere band eine homepage (mit dreamweaver mx) zu erstellen.
Soweit klappt alles (Menü, Mp3's, links ... ) aber beim Fotoalbum hab ich ein Problem:

Wenn man in der Fotoübersicht auf ein Bild klickt, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit Foto und Menü (Vor u. Zurück). So weit - So gut. Ich möchte allerdings, dass sich dieses Fenster mit einer fixen Größe (z.B. 300x400 px) öffnet.

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## aTa (3. März 2005)

Pop Up ?
Mit Javascript zu lösen, schau mal im Forum oder geh mal auf de.selfhtml.org dort ist es beschrieben wie man das macht.


----------



## Schlexx (3. März 2005)

Auf de.selfhtml.org hab ich schon gesucht - aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## aTa (3. März 2005)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open
Dann schau mal hier, ansonsten such hier im Forum nach "Pop Up" oder google mal danach.


----------

